# Niland CA



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Any one know the call backs for the trial in the OPEN?


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Open callbacks to waterblind
3, 5, 6, 8, 13, 20, 22, 25, 26, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 49, 56
Open callbacks to last series
3, 5, 6, 8, 22, 25, 26, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38

Am callbacks to land blind
3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 31, 34, 35, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42
Am callbacks to water blind
4, 6, 11, 13, 14, 16, 16, 20, 25, 27, 34, 35, 38, 41, 42

85+ degrees


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Missy! Good luck!




Missy Bell said:


> Open callbacks to waterblind
> 3, 5, 6, 8, 13, 20, 22, 25, 26, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 49, 56
> Open callbacks to last series
> 3, 5, 6, 8, 22, 25, 26, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38
> ...


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Missy!


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

I just heard Patti Kiernan won the open with my friend Derrick Wilkerson's dog Haylee # 35. Congratulations Patti, Derrick and Haylee!!! Didn't hear any other placements.


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Open Results
1st Patti/Haylee #35
2nd Patti/Yoda #8
3rd Billy/Lilly #5
4th Mickey/Molly #26
RJ #25
J#33
J#38

MB


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow!! What great news about Haylee! That's a dang close to local dog doin' good.

*Way to go Patti and Haylee!*

*Good on you to Derick.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Yoda is the third dog Patti has qualified for the National. Nice year for her!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations Patti


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congrats to Al Wilson, a true gentleman, for winning the Amateur. Brook got second, which I believe puts her contention for the Purina award, with her five bonus points for being a finalist at the National. Thrilling, to say the least. Please correct me if I am wrong. Our other dog, Reagan, got fourth....I didn't get third, but there were only six dogs: 11, 13, 14, 25, 35, and 42. Very tough and well deserved win for Al! Thank-you judges and workers down south and congratulations to sweet hostess Patti!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations Lynn! What a girl that Brook is!  (Reagan, too. )


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations Lynn! What a girl that Brook is!  (Reagan, too. )


Michael and Lynn have done a great job with their dogs. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Well thanks you two....I hope nobody goes calling Michael a semi-pro cause he sure works hard at his caddying job at Pebble Beach!!!!! Mickey Rawlins got third place, and Judy Pond got the RJ with Zinga.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Woo hoo, congrats to Tebow and Lynn Nelson for their Derby FIRST!!!! Way to go.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Way to go Lynn and Tebow!!! Congratulations


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn and Tebow on the Derby first. That was a tough derby from what I saw. I left before it was over.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Michael and Lynn on the Amateur second.


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats to Michael and Lynn on their Derby placement with Hawkeye too.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Lynn Moore said:


> Well thanks you two....I hope nobody goes calling Michael a semi-pro...


Michael is an amateur who trains like a professional. 

Helen


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

This was my first time ever seeing a field trial and everyone was very nice to me. I got to see quite a few things, and now know how much further I need to train my dog (A lot!) I wanted to thank everyone especially those that put me to work at the Am and got me a front row seat. I especially loved the tailgate on Saturday night it was wonderful. What a great experience the whole event was. Field trilal people are very nice and it looks like a fun game. Patti's place was the perfect place to hold the open and she is one of the nicest people. I cannot believe how many beutiful grounds there are in Niland, I got a chance to train for a few hours over at Mag-7 and it is a wonderful place, the people there have done a huge amount of work making a beautiful place to train and hold trials. 

Thank you Everyone I met this weekend!!

Kelly Greenwood


----------

